# Pensacola Bay numbers



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Where can I find public numbers for Pensacola bay?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Drive around the bay looking at your bottom machine..


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

No such thing in the bay. There are numbers but some are just less known than others.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

eric said:


> Where can I find public numbers for Pensacola bay?


Tom Hilton's fishing map you can buy at any bait shop don there should have a bunch of numbers


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/numbers-sale-pensacola-bay-151272/


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Tom Hilton's fishing map you can buy at any bait shop don there should have a bunch of numbers


Just looked at my chart, published by Tom Hilton, and it didn't have ANY bay numbers on it. It is not the only map that he publishes. Myself and another guy were looking for a well known wreck on a bay chart, the other day, and it wasn't there. I'm sure some appear on some map.

Eric, Guys might let you take their wife or girlfriend out to dinner before they will give you their Bay Numbers, or even direct you to public numbers, unless there is some cost involved.

Best to just get out there and move around, looking at the bottom machine, and accumulate your own numbers.


----------

